# Voting info (....or "do we like daylight savings time?")



## Yvonne G (Oct 9, 2015)

Hopefully, Josh will put up the thread tonight or tomorrow showing the entries in this year's calendar contest. Once the thread is up, you will have one week to look at the pictures and make your votes. So if the thread is up tomorrow, the voting will close the following Saturday at midnight Pacific time.

Read the rules shown at the top of the thread before you make your votes because once its done you can't go back.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 12, 2015)

Is the post up but I can't see it for some reason? I've checked everyday and don't see anything. I don't want to be a pest just hoping I'm not missing anything.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 12, 2015)

No,don't think the list is up yet 



DaisyDuke said:


> Is the post up but I can't see it for some reason? I've checked everyday and don't see anything. I don't want to be a pest just hoping I'm not missing anything.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 13, 2015)

It's Tuesday. I don't see it.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 13, 2015)

the thread is up look for it folks


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 13, 2015)

Wouldn't it be under "Tortoise forum contests"?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2015)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...r-voting-thread-please-read-the-rules.129896/


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 13, 2015)

Tidgy is not here.
I was told her photo was received and not told there was any problem.
I am really very sad and angry.
Please explain what has happened.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is not here.
> I was told her photo was received and not told there was any problem.
> I am really very sad and angry.
> Please explain what has happened.




I'm glad I didn't vote yet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 13, 2015)

See it. Voted.
If there are some that were left out, will we be allowed to vote again with the updated photos added?
I didn't know that this was an incomplete list.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is not here.
> I was told her photo was received and not told there was any problem.
> I am really very sad and angry.
> Please explain what has happened.


Crap.


----------



## 4jean (Oct 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is not here.
> I was told her photo was received and not told there was any problem.
> I am really very sad and angry.
> Please explain what has happened.



I'm so sorry Tidgy's photo is missing...I have voted yet. My photo of Francis made it although I never received confirmation that my photo made it, so I was pleasantly surprised...but don't want others to be missing.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Tidgy is not here.
> I was told her photo was received and not told there was any problem.
> I am really very sad and angry.
> Please explain what has happened.


They have closed the voting thread and are looking into the matter. I also reported your post so they would know it was for you. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 13, 2015)

Anybody with a missing photo, please contact a Mod and Josh immediately so we can get the problem fixed.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2015)

I've asked Josh to send me the individual photos (hopefully including Adam's) so I can enlarge them and I'll make a new thread. The voting will start over and the date extended.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 13, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I've asked Josh to send me the individual photos (hopefully including Adam's) so I can enlarge them and I'll make a new thread. The voting will start over and the date extended.


Great. Thanks!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 13, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I've asked Josh to send me the individual photos (hopefully including Adam's) so I can enlarge them and I'll make a new thread. The voting will start over and the date extended.


And the crowd goes wild!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2015)

LOL!

I just received an email from Josh. He's very busy today at work, and he'll get to all this tonight. So we will have to be patient until probably tomorrow.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh, golly!!!!
Thank you all so much for your support and kind words folks.
There's some smashing folks on this forum for sure.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Oh, golly!!!!
> Thank you all so much for your support and kind words folks.
> There's some smashing folks on this forum for sure.


Well, to quote you "The more photos of our lovely torts and turtles, the better!"


----------



## DeanS (Oct 13, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> LOL!
> 
> I just received an email from Josh. He's very busy today at work, and he'll get to all this tonight. So we will have to be patient until probably tomorrow.


...or next month!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 13, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Well, to quote you "The more photos of our lovely torts and turtles, the better!"


----------



## dmmj (Oct 13, 2015)

DeanS said:


> ...or next month!


not funny


----------



## DeanS (Oct 13, 2015)

Truth hurts?!?!?!?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 13, 2015)

dmmj said:


> not funny


It's sorta funny.....


----------



## DeanS (Oct 13, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> It's sorta funny.....


It's actually pretty dead-on!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 13, 2015)

DeanS said:


> It's actually pretty dead-on!


I am actually still smirking about it. Well played.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks to all those who supported Tidgy in her efforts to be instated in the competition.
She is now included with all the other splendid torts and turtles.
Voting is going to be near impossible!!!
Wishing everyone the very best of luck.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 14, 2015)

In full sized photos, they really are a nice bunch.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 14, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> In full sized photos, they really are a nice bunch.


Gorgeous.
Yvonne said the little thumbnails didn't do them justice and she was quite right.
Thanks again, Yvonne!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 14, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks to all those who supported Tidgy in her efforts to be instated in the competition.
> She is now included with all the other splendid torts and turtles.
> Voting is going to be near impossible!!!
> Wishing everyone the very best of luck.


Hi Adm, Wifey and Tidgy.

Delighted to have just read that Tidgy is now to take part in the competition. We wish her (me and OLI ) the best of luck! And a BIG KISS to her from OLI. Regards to Wifey.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 14, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> It's sorta funny.....


Yes, somewhat funny.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 14, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi Adm, Wifey and Tidgy.
> 
> Delighted to have just read that Tidgy is now to take part in the competition. We wish her (me and OLI ) the best of luck! And a BIG KISS to her from OLI. Regards to Wifey.


Thanks, Gillian.
She's up against some pretty stiff opposition!!!
Tidgy sends a hug and a kiss back.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2015)

So far I haven't heard from anyone that I've left them out. Fingers crossed it's going to be a go!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 14, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> So far I haven't heard from anyone that I've left them out. Fingers crossed it's going to be a go!


Indeed.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 14, 2015)

You are right, great photos once seeing them enlarged!

Is it me or does #24, the sea turtle look like a Google image? LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> You are right, great photos once seeing them enlarged!
> 
> Is it me or does #24, the sea turtle look like a Google image? LOL



I had to go back and re-read the rules. I'm pretty sure last year's instructions said the tortoise had to belong to you, but this year's rules say the PICTURE has to belong to you. We just have to trust that entrants follow the rules and don't try to slip one past us.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 14, 2015)

It certainly won't be easy to choose three out of the so many great torts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 14, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> You are right, great photos once seeing them enlarged!
> 
> Is it me or does #24, the sea turtle look like a Google image? LOL


I was wondering where one might house a sea turtle. Not that it couldn't be done.............


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 14, 2015)

I "assumed" it was taken at a zoo or aquarium. My friends always send me pics of tortoises and turtles that they take at such places.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 14, 2015)

DaisyDuke said:


> I "assumed" it was taken at a zoo or aquarium. My friends always send me pics of tortoises and turtles that they take at such places.


Regardless of where it was taken, that sea turtle is a cutie.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 14, 2015)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Regardless of where it was taken, that sea turtle is a cutie.



I couldn't agree more. I don't care where it was taken, just posting to others who were discussing it! 

I love sea turtles


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm not doubting that the turtle in the photo is awesome....

I remember the previous rules that the tortoise had to be YOURS and still living. Which is why I thought that was a tricky slip in. But since Yvonne shared the new changed rule, then hey, my little poke is irrelevant


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 14, 2015)

All I can say is that after seeing them full sized I have only managed to narrow my potential vote pool down to 15 photos so far. This is going to be much harder than I anticipated......


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 14, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> my potential vote pool down to 15 photos so far......



Haha! This actually made me LOL


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 14, 2015)

I agree, 32 photos is a lot to narrow down! They all look great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 14, 2015)

4jean said:


> I'm so sorry Tidgy's photo is missing...I have voted yet. My photo of Francis made it although I never received confirmation that my photo made it, so I was pleasantly surprised...but don't want others to be missing.


Very glad you got your Francis in too, Jean.
An excellent selection of photos, all in all.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 14, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Haha! This actually made me LOL


My truths are funnier than my jokes.


----------



## 4jean (Oct 14, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very glad you got your Francis in too, Jean.
> An excellent selection of photos, all in all.


I agree...it will be hard to choose 3!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2015)

*OK EVERYONE: LET'S VOTE!!!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...r-voting-thread-please-read-the-rules.129951/*


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 14, 2015)

The only thing that sucks about this is my picture has already lost a few votes from last time


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 14, 2015)

The number if the corresponding picture is above that picture right? Like if there was a number 42 number 42 is the picture under number 42?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2015)

Don't feel badly. There's some pretty stiff competition this year. I don't see a bad picture at all. They're all top notch.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 14, 2015)

I didn't mean this year, I mean from the last thread 
My number for some reason is a little harder to see on mobile.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2015)

DaisyDuke said:


> The number if the corresponding picture is above that picture right? Like if there was a number 42 number 42 is the picture under number 42?



Yes. the picture is associated with the number directly above it.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 14, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Yes. the picture is associated with the number directly above it.


Thanks, that's what I thought but just wanted to check to make sure


----------



## dmmj (Oct 14, 2015)

stiff competition?  nevermind


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 15, 2015)

32 photos and two posts of photos in the contest is a lot. I'm glad that so many entered to make it "stiff competition" lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 15, 2015)

It's becoming clear that I should have entered one of my much more photogenic tortoises.
That's a tough crowd!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 15, 2015)

Don't get discouraged. I'm in the same boat as you. I thought I entered a great photo but now I'm thinking damn, what did I do wrong. A part of me is hoping its just being over looked because it's in the second post and not the first, lol.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 15, 2015)

DaisyDuke said:


> Don't get discouraged. I'm in the same boat as you. I thought I entered a great photo but now I'm thinking damn, what did I do wrong. A part of me is hoping its just being over looked because it's in the second post and not the first, lol.


I made sure to look through both posts first. I didn't see anything that wasn't adorable. I kept going back and forth on whom I'd choose. It's a very tough competition. The picture I submitted was chosen from a couple hundred I'd taken this year. I don't feel mine's the best even though I'm horribly biased.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 15, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's becoming clear that I should have entered one of my much more photogenic tortoises.
> That's a tough crowd!



Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I just snapped any old picture just to have an entry. So I took a picture of a little Texas tortoise. A very plain-looking tortoise and doesn't stand a chance against some of the beauties entered. Cripes, I didn't even vote for my own picture! That shows how plain she looks.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 15, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I just snapped any old picture just to have an entry. So I took a picture of a little Texas tortoise. A very plain-looking tortoise and doesn't stand a chance against some of the beauties entered. Cripes, I didn't even vote for my own picture! That shows how plain she looks.


Frankly, I don't think there's such a thing as a plain tortoise. They're all special in their own way.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 15, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I just snapped any old picture just to have an entry. So I took a picture of a little Texas tortoise. A very plain-looking tortoise and doesn't stand a chance against some of the beauties entered. Cripes, I didn't even vote for my own picture! That shows how plain she looks.


Well, i think it's lovely.
They're all good, no exceptions.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 15, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I just snapped any old picture just to have an entry. So I took a picture of a little Texas tortoise. A very plain-looking tortoise and doesn't stand a chance against some of the beauties entered. Cripes, I didn't even vote for my own picture! That shows how plain she looks.


You should've entered BO & SO.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 15, 2015)

It looks like it's a battle between #2 and #28 for the top prize. My meager hope is that my baby earns a month to himself this year.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 15, 2015)

Yvonne, I didn't vote for my photo either! Hahaha

I totally regret just sending in a standard photo. Especially because my particular entry is the only representative of his species...man! If it was a "good shot" it might have been a shoe in! Lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 15, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Yvonne, I didn't vote for my photo either! Hahaha
> 
> I totally regret just sending in a standard photo. Especially because my particular entry is the only representative of his species...man! If it was a "good shot" it might have been a shoe in! Lol



I feel your pain. Mine is the only shot of its species too.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 15, 2015)

Last year I did the same thing. Tried to pic the best picture but knew it wouldn't get a month. It's always good to try then to not try though. No regrets when you try! 

This year I thought I entered an awesome picture. Seems others have a differing view 

But they're all great pictures and all torts and turtles are so cute. It's always a hard choice


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 15, 2015)

I really didn't have any hope of being voted for. I just snapped a picture so I could have something new to enter. And this year we've had an awful lot of entries. I can't remember how many we've had in the past, but it seems like we have a very good participation this year.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 16, 2015)

I've got a running tally here at work of which pictures are in the top twelve. I keep refreshing to see if there are any more votes, more specifically any more for my little guy (or girl--still don't know for sure).


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 16, 2015)

Aunt Caffy said:


> I've got a running tally here at work of which pictures are in the top twelve. I keep refreshing to see if there are any more votes, more specifically any more for my little guy (or girl--still don't know for sure).



Me too My Sheldon hasn't gotten a month since 2013 and now he's tied for a spot. I'm hoping he can keep his spot. I'm really enjoying the battle between 2 and 28 though. It's like watching an election, lol.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 16, 2015)

Also keeping a tally.
Haven't looked in the last hour, but at the last count Tidgy was one vote short of a top 12' play off' place..
But Still a long way to go!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 16, 2015)

Aunt Caffy said:


> I've got a running tally here at work of which pictures are in the top twelve. I keep refreshing to see if there are any more votes, more specifically any more for my little guy (or girl--still don't know for sure).


I'm sure your boss is very happy you're doing such important work


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 18, 2015)

Only 4 days left lol


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 20, 2015)

What do the winners get?

Does this really turn into a Calendar? One that I can purchase? I want one... these are gorgeous torts! I voted blindly, didn't know who's tort was who!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 20, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> What do the winners get?
> 
> Does this really turn into a Calendar? One that I can purchase? I want one... these are gorgeous torts! I voted blindly, didn't know who's tort was who!


its turned into a beautiful calendar. Very beautiful high quality I use mine each year after the end of the year just for the pictures


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks to the person who pointed out several of these posts today to me.

There is a reason we do not say which member belongs to which photo. It's to give everybody's picture the chance to get a vote based on the picture, not who took it. (Also helps keep folks from campaigning for votes). Now while some of you are not saying "my photo is number 107" by giving clues you are actually telling us what picture is yours. Please stop.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 20, 2015)

I totally forgot how good those photo are! I just went back to look em over again. 

I like one so much that I'm tempted to download it and use it as my phone wallpaper! LOL


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 20, 2015)

dmmj said:


> its turned into a beautiful calendar. Very beautiful high quality I use mine each year after the end of the year just for the pictures


Now I'm excited, this calendar will look great on my wall at work!


----------



## Blakem (Oct 20, 2015)

I can't believe how many people HAVEN'T voted for these great pictures.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 21, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Thanks to the person who pointed out several of these posts today to me.
> 
> There is a reason we do not say which member belongs to which photo. It's to give everybody's picture the chance to get a vote based on the picture, not who took it. (Also helps keep folks from campaigning for votes). Now while some of you are not saying "my photo is number 107" by giving clues you are actually telling us what picture is yours. Please stop.


Members could PM one another, or even send each other e-mail messages so as to inform one another of the number of their photo. How could you tell if this were the case?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Members could PM one another, or even send each other e-mail messages so as to inform one another of the number of their photo. How could you tell if this were the case?



We can't. However we do what we can to make things even and fair. The only option to keep members from never cheating would be to not have the contest at all.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Members could PM one another, or even send each other e-mail messages so as to inform one another of the number of their photo. How could you tell if this were the case?



They could use snail mail, Smoke Signals, and sky writing too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 21, 2015)

Is this the last day ?
bit confused voting finishes at your midnight ?


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 21, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Is this the last day ?
> bit confused voting finishes at your midnight ?


I'm confused too. Midnight tomorrow morning for 11:59 tomorrow night because that will mark a full week?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 21, 2015)

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm confused too. Midnight tomorrow morning for 11:59 tomorrow night because that will mark a full week?


This is the seventh day, i think?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2015)

I've copy/pasted this sentence from the contest thread:

Voting will be from 10/15/15 until midnight Pacific time 10/22/15. (One week)

That means voting will be cut off at midnight tomorrow night Pacific time. I'm on Pacific time, and right now it is 6:43p


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 21, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> This is the seventh day, i think?


The thread was posted on the 14th but people had a day to ensure that their picture was in one of the two posts of pictures. Voting started the 15th.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 21, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I've copy/pasted this sentence from the contest thread:
> 
> Voting will be from 10/15/15 until midnight Pacific time 10/22/15. (One week)
> 
> That means voting will be cut off at midnight tomorrow night Pacific time. I'm on Pacific time, and right now it is 6:43p


So tomorrow Thursday is the last full day of voting. So nerve wracking, lol.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 22, 2015)

*biting nails*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 22, 2015)

*biting wifey's nails*


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 22, 2015)

I keep reloading because I want to see if my little guy's picture will get a month this year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 22, 2015)

Me, too.
Eight hours left!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 22, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> Eight hours left!!!!


Me three


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 22, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Me, too.
> Eight hours left!!!!


So will it be 8am UK time


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 22, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> So will it be 8am UK time


And Moroccan time!


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 22, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And Moroccan time!


And Saturday the clocks change again ,can't remember if its an hour back or forward,
makes no difference to me ,I don't own a clock lol


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> *biting wifey's nails*


Good morning Adam, hope you're now better.

That bad......"biting Wifey's nails?" What about Tidgy?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Good morning Adam, hope you're now better.
> 
> That bad......"biting Wifey's nails?" What about Tidgy?


Morning, Gillian, not biting Tidgy's nails, no.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Morning, Gillian, not biting Tidgy's nails, no.


Wow!!!! Imagine that; though I don't think you could for a second.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 23, 2015)

I can't comment in the vote off thread. 12th still needs a vote off in my calculations. Anybody else have that in their calculations?


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 23, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> And Saturday the clocks change again ,can't remember if its an hour back or forward,
> makes no difference to me ,I don't own a clock lol


Its back - Fall (Autumn) back and Spring forward!
Lighter in the mornings for a while longer  but dark before 6 pm!


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 23, 2015)

DaisyDuke said:


> I can't comment in the vote off thread. 12th still needs a vote off in my calculations. Anybody else have that in their calculations?


Yes. I have # 32 in 11th place and 1/5/15/27/31 tied for the last slot.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 23, 2015)

Me, too, I also have numbers 1,5,15,27 and 31 tied on seven votes each for 12th place.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 23, 2015)

Me too. But I'm seeing 6 for number 15 instead of 7. 

Poor Yvonne She's working so hard on this. Hopefully the forums voting system works next year.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 23, 2015)

My question is this:
Are they going to do the calendar like last year? Because if they are, there is a month with a bunch of pictures of torts... I think it's September I might be wrong on the month


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 23, 2015)

I've got 7 votes for number 15 too.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 23, 2015)

Josh usually does a collage of all the. entrants


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 23, 2015)

dmmj said:


> Josh usually does a collage of all the. entrants


My Rowan was in the collage for this year. There were some very cute little pictures there. I like to point out the pic of the little Russian tort climbing the fence. Most people are surprised that torts can climb.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I've got 7 votes for number 15 too.


I must be missing one. I went through the thread again and still only see 6


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 23, 2015)

Lets face it.
Even this part is more fun than our "real" lives.
I love it myself.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 23, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Lets face it.
> Even this part is more fun than our "real" lives.
> I love it myself.


You got that right


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 23, 2015)

Aunt Caffy said:


> My Rowan was in the collage for this year. There were some very cute little pictures there. I like to point out the pic of the little Russian tort climbing the fence. Most people are surprised that torts can climb.


I remember your picture from the collage
I loved the collage


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2015)

@Tidgy's Dad

Does this tally with your score:

#1 with 42 votes is picture #28
#2 - 36 votes is #2
#3 - 16 votes is #14
#4 - 11 votes is 18
#5 - 10 votes is 22
#6 - 10 votes is 6
#7 - 9 votes is 10
#8 - 9 votes is 13
#9 - 8 votes is 32
#10 - 8 votes is 8
#11 - 8 votes is 12
#12 - is tied between 1, 5, 15, 27, 31




I'm waiting for Josh to I.D. each picture, then I'll post the thread showing the pictures that are to be on the calendar.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 23, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> @Tidgy's Dad
> 
> Does this tally with your score:
> 
> ...


This is what my tally looks like,

#1. 28 (41)
#2. 2 (36)
#3. 14 (16)
#4. 18 (11)
#5. 6 (10)
#6. 22 (10)
#7. 13 (9)
#8. 10 (9)
#9. 32 (8)
#10. 12 (8)
#11. 8 (8)

Tied for #12.
1 (7)
5 (7)
27 (7)
31 (7)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorry that i'm slow to respond, bit sickie today, i'm afraid
No.
Number 31 only has 7 votes so there is still a 5 photo play off between numbers 1, 5, 15, 27 and 31 for 12th place.
Sorry!
@Yvonne G


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 23, 2015)

Can someone double check how many votes 15 has? Every time I count through I get 6.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 23, 2015)

oh man I hope this doesn't turn into a Florida situation. I really don't want to deal with hanging chads


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 23, 2015)

I just did a tally and made it 7 for 15 also

so I get 1,5,15,27,31 all on 7

- will double check


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 23, 2015)

Yup 7 for pic 15

Page 1 = 1
Page 2 = 2
Page 3 = 1
Page 4 = 2
Page 5 = 1

The only other one I had different was 37 for pic 2 instead if 36 but that won't change the results so is academic.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 23, 2015)

Yup, also double and triple checked.
7 voted for photo number 15.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 23, 2015)

Okay cool! It's a great photo! All of them are. Another tough tie this year!


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 23, 2015)

and pic 2 is 36!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 23, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> and pic 2 is 36!


Yup!


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 23, 2015)

yaay Benny B came third place


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 23, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> yaay Benny B came third place


Congratulations!!!
Cute photo!


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Cute photo!


ty,ty I purposely stayed off the voting thread so i had no idea how many votes he'd had,
would have been happy just to be in the collage lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 23, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> ty,ty I purposely stayed off the voting thread so i had no idea how many votes he'd had,
> would have been happy just to be in the collage lol


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 23, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Its back - Fall (Autumn) back and Spring forward!
> Lighter in the mornings for a while longer  but dark before 6 pm!


It just doesnt sink in lol,don;t know why they still do it anymore


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 23, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> It just doesnt sink in lol,don;t know why they still do it anymore


We don't do it here in AZ


----------



## leigti (Oct 23, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> We don't do it here in AZ


Because you guys are obviously smarter than the rest of the country. I don't know why they still do it either.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 23, 2015)

We get it four times a year!!
Forward in spring, back for Ramadan, forward ath the end Of Ramadan, back in October.
Very annoying and causes chaos.


----------



## leigti (Oct 23, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We get it four times a year!!
> Forward in spring, back for Ramadan, forward ath the end Of Ramadan, back in October.
> Very annoying and causes chaos.


That's even crazier than us.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 23, 2015)

leigti said:


> That's even crazier than us.


Yup, madness! 
And many in the rural areas or in the ancient old cities, like where I live, don't do it at all, but half do, so people have different times.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> We get it four times a year!!
> Forward in spring, back for Ramadan, forward ath the end Of Ramadan, back in October.
> Very annoying and causes chaos.


OMG,i'd never keep up with that,just as well i threw my clocks out lol


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 24, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yup, madness!
> And many in the rural areas or in the ancient old cities, like where I live, don't do it at all, but half do, so people have different times.


That's nuts! It must be so confusing for people to have different times like that!


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone know what photo won the 12th place


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 25, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> Anyone know what photo won the 12th place


Yvonne posted this at the top of the voting thread
LOOKS LIKE #5 IS OUR 12TH PICTURE IN THE CALENDAR!

So congratulations to Number 5!
Tough choice though.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 25, 2015)

Wasn't "daylight saving time" originally for farmers or something?
It has never made sense to me.


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 25, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wasn't "daylight saving time" originally for farmers or something?
> It has never made sense to me.


Hi Ed yes I think it was something to do with giving farmers early light because they are up at the crack of dawn.
Thing is they still lose it in the late afternoon.
It will be dark here before 6 tonight, by about 4.30 at Xmas


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 25, 2015)

They started doing it in WW1 to save fuel for the war effort,but in WW2 Britain applied “Double Summer Time” lol(ha ha thought thet would have to be different) by setting the clocks two hours ahead of GMT during the summer and one hour ahead of GMT during the winter.
Wow 70 countries still do it,I thought we were the only ones lol


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 25, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wasn't "daylight saving time" originally for farmers or something?
> It has never made sense to me.


Still doesn't make sense to me lol


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> We don't do it here in AZ



Which causes problems for folks trying to figure what time it is there.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Its back - Fall (Autumn) back and Spring forward!
> Lighter in the mornings for a while longer  but dark before 6 pm!



I LOVE it! I hate it being dark in the am, as then I want to sleep later. Dark before 6 pm is fine with me. By that time my day is done, so yes I want it dark.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 25, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> Still doesn't make sense to me lol



I think it makes more sense to folks who work by the sun, rather then purely by a clock.


----------

